# New iPods shipping with viruses



## Torin_Darkflight (Oct 19, 2006)

Reportedly, some of the Video iPods shipped after September 12 are infected with a Windows virus called RavMonE.

More info: http://www.ajc.com/hp/content/shared-gen/ap/High_Tech/iPod_Virus.html


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Oct 19, 2006)

I heard it's because there were Windows workstations in the manufacturing process, and those had virii. Is this true?

/DRTFA
//Get a Mac.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, that's what the story says, it came from a Windows computer in a manufacturing plant.


----------



## Kougar (Oct 19, 2006)

Not any worse than Mcdonalds, every single free mp3 player they just recently gave away was infected with a windows trojan.

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=4551


----------



## Swampwulf (Oct 20, 2006)

Please note that 'some' in this case is less than 25.
I seems that one of the (Windows based) machines that randomly tests the harware before it's shipped was infected with the virus and it 'contaminated' the iPods.

from Apple:
http://www.apple.com/support/windowsvirus/

This is a wonderful example of FUD. (spreading Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt.)


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Then again, alot of these Viri/Rootkits/etc can be avoided by just turning off that security hole called AutoRun. Or, you could just run Linux. ^_^


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Dec 5, 2006)

My only though here is:
A windows computer caused these problems. 

Yes, yes, let's all bash Windows... Seriously though, it's a sad day when Apple products are being infected like this.


----------

